# Forming a bond with two owners



## Kimbie (Jun 17, 2018)

In doing my research have found developing a bond with your GSD is very important, well with any dog which I understand.

My worry is my partner works part time, so she would be spending more time during the day with the pup and with me working full time would only really see him first thing in the morning when I plan to take him out for his first walk, then when I come home take him out to the park, do some training etc.

I am concerned that the bond will not be even and the pup may look to my partner more than me, which I guess can be expected if she is home all day, but what other things can I do that would help keep the bond more even between us?

Thanks

Kimbie


----------



## PRoberts (Jun 7, 2018)

I don't think you'll have a problem. GSDs easily bond with their people.


It sounds like you will be an active part of the pup's life. Walks, training and exercising all provide plenty of bonding time! Also, you can be the designated feeder when your home. <g>


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Kimbie said:


> In doing my research have found developing a bond with your GSD is very important, well with any dog which I understand.
> 
> My worry is my partner works part time, so she would be spending more time during the day with the pup and with me working full time would only really see him first thing in the morning when I plan to take him out for his first walk, then when I come home take him out to the park, do some training etc.
> 
> ...


Time spent does count but just make sure you are the feeder, trainer and the treater. 
I could go on but you get it. I can tell from your post.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kimbie said:


> In doing my research have found developing a bond with your GSD is very important, well with any dog which I understand.
> 
> My worry is my partner works part time, so she would be spending more time during the day with the pup and with me working full time would only really see him first thing in the morning when I plan to take him out for his first walk, then when I come home take him out to the park, do some training etc.
> 
> ...



I owned a dog all her life that I ended up giving to a boarder when he moved out. It was like she had been waiting for him all her life. I had a dog left with me for a month while her owners were away, they had to carry her to the truck when they picked her up and they called me 3 days later to see if I wanted her back. My point is that they pick their people and there is little or nothing you are going to do if they decide someone else is their person. 

My husband spent a lot of time with all the dogs because I worked stupid hours and he was home all the time. Some bonded better with him and some with me. All the dogs liked him better in that they could con him into opening the fridge while I don't fall for sad eyes. Sabi was all mine heart and soul, her world stopped when I was away from her even though I ignored her when we got her because I didn't want a dog.
I brought both Bud and Lex home as rehab projects, did all their care and treatments and all the training. Both liked hubby better. Shadow likes everyone better then me, but comes to me when she is scared, hungry or tired and only listens to me. She doesn't cuddle with other people and dislikes others holding her leash.
Dogs are more about quality then quantity, so make the time you have count.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> I owned a dog all her life that I ended up giving to a boarder when he moved out. It was like she had been waiting for him all her life. I had a dog left with me for a month while her owners were away, they had to carry her to the truck when they picked her up and they called me 3 days later to see if I wanted her back. My point is that they pick their people and there is little or nothing you are going to do if they decide someone else is their person.
> 
> My husband spent a lot of time with all the dogs because I worked stupid hours and he was home all the time. Some bonded better with him and some with me. All the dogs liked him better in that they could con him into opening the fridge while I don't fall for sad eyes. Sabi was all mine heart and soul, her world stopped when I was away from her even though I ignored her when we got her because I didn't want a dog.
> I brought both Bud and Lex home as rehab projects, did all their care and treatments and all the training. Both liked hubby better. Shadow likes everyone better then me, but comes to me when she is scared, hungry or tired and only listens to me. She doesn't cuddle with other people and dislikes others holding her leash.
> Dogs are more about quality then quantity, so make the time you have count.


Women are so much better using words.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Make sure to put in a lot of play time. The fun person may not always win out as their favorite, but it goes a long way to increasing the odds.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

A couple of things that I have learned through the bonding process with my boy and our family was that he developed a special but different bond with each and that each human seemed to fulfill specific needs

What I had to remind myself was that we brought him home to be a family companion, I had to learn to let up a bit and be happy that these bonds were strongly forming. Once I did that, it became fun and joyful just sitting back and watching the interactions. Really joyful. I also resolved myself to the possibility that I might not be the #1 human.

I did do something that no one else in the family did that seemed to make him drawn to me more. He isn't the cuddly type but, when he did come for a quick 30 sec hug or pat I never held onto him to give him more. The others would. He is 7 now and he presses into me for those cuddle session. The others he offers quick flybyes. Lol... the old adage let go and they will come back has a bit of merit. Oh, I'm also the sole provider of delicious meals and the leader of car ride expeditions and adventures.

It's a wonderful learning adventure and I'm sure you, your pup and your partner will do just fine.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I think you can try what you like, the dog bonds with who they want to bond with.

My husband works away for 3 weeks and is home for 1 week. For the rest of the time I do the playing, the walking, the feeding... who does the dog prefer, who has he bonded with? My husband.

He'll listen to me and do what he is told and follow me around when my husband isn't home, but as soon as husband is home I might as well not exist, I am totally forgotten about where the dog is concerned... the boss is home


----------



## Kimbie (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks for all the comments, I will do my best to bribe the pup, though considering out of all the animals and my partner in the house there are 6 females and only 3 males so hopefully since getting a male pup that will put him on my side lol.

Will have to see how it goes

Kimbie


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

You don't have to bribe him lol. Just, as others have said, make sure you are involved in the important thing like feeding, training, engagement games etc. 

Like another poster said, my GSD has a different relationship with all in the household. He follows the kids around for play, and he watches everything they do. I am his main caregiver and handler and he usually doesn't leave my side unless the kids are playing (not just doing homework or whatever..if he hears them playing). He escorts each of them to bed and lays on their floor for like 5 minutes before coming back to me. I have a few close friends that he LOVES..he will go with them for a walk. This is a dog that won't let a stranger handle him (like a new trainer or something).

He sees my boyfreind maybe 14 days out of the month, and he knows he is inner circle. He follows him around I think because he is a dude lol But if he hears me go into the bathroom or something he comes running like "oh no she is closing me out of her life" lol 

They know. Don't fret it and just be a solid handler in their life.


----------



## SamsonGold (May 27, 2018)

We rescued a beautiful black GSD six years ago. Not too long after getting him, my then-boyfriend told GSD that he needed to look after me, that I was his responsibility. Guess what? That dog protected me from EVERYTHING (lol). He ended up bonding to both of us. I worked full time and my ex was with him 24/7. 

He was the best dog and why I have a GSD now.


----------



## JohanXV (Oct 27, 2020)

Indeed, you can't predict who he will love more. Dogs feel everything, and if you will, you will give him time and patience, he will also treat you well as to your soul mate. The moment they trust you as their owner, they’ll remain faithful forever. This is reason enough to trust and love your dog more and show him that he is very important to you. There are some small signs your dog trusts you and you can analyze according to some simple experiments what altitude he has for each one of you. But first of all is not concurrently between owners, but really love.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Kimbie said:


> In doing my research have found developing a bond with your GSD is very important, well with any dog which I understand.
> 
> My worry is my partner works part time, so she would be spending more time during the day with the pup and with me working full time would only really see him first thing in the morning when I plan to take him out for his first walk, then when I come home take him out to the park, do some training etc.
> 
> ...


That was pretty much what my husband was to my current GSD when he was a puppy. I fed, trained, walked, and cared for him. Hubby came home at night after work. Guess whose dog he decided to be? My husband's.

That said, I feel absolutely no lack of bond with this dog. He is my competition partner, my friend, and my family. He loves to compete and train with me, he also loves to go help dad change the oil in the truck (and be sure he gets some on him since he is white). 

He just totally adores his dad. I'm happy for them. My husband needed that. He adores me too- but it's a little different with dad.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

2.5 year year old thread. But the worry of the original OP is silly. "My dog really has to bond with each of us equally" ....


----------

